# so whos finished and posted thier sith?



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

just curious on whos posted their sith and if all have been recieved

marcus sr


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Mine is done and in the mail.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine's done and in the mail too







finished and sent on the day of the deadline - as I usually do it with anything :/


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

glad you made it MAO, hope everything else is going great for you







time to get some 5HT,NE pumpin


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> glad you made it MAO, hope everything else is going great for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5ht ne... wait, are you tryin' to supress me?


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Done and posted - airmail from UK to USA, should arrive in the next couple of days.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Sent and received. Looks to be going well so far.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Mine wont actually leave the post office until tomorrow. Seeing as today is labor day. But I put some extra goodies in the box for sending at the last minute.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

What is a sith?


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Slingshot in the hat


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I got mine from you and posted the pics, Thanks !

Faust should get his tomorrow according to the usps.

James


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> Slingshot in the hat


Ahhh. Thank you


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine has arrived 6 days ago.And hundreds of shoots leave behind,i hope!!
Armin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Armin said:


> Mine has arrived 6 days ago.And hundreds of shoots leave behind,i hope!!
> Armin


hundreds of shots indeed ! and mine all wrapped and ready to go my dad forgot the package this morning


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I made one for peash00ter, but unfortunately he's not 18 yet and could not provide a written statement of parental approval. So I could not send the slingshot. If his parents do not approve, I need to respect his parents' wishes. And if I send the slingshot without having a written statement of parental approval, there may be issues of liability if there is an accident of some sort involving the slingshot I sent. I had a discussion about this with peash00ter, and to his credit, he understands these reasons. But it's his loss for not being able to receive a slingshot, and my loss for not being able to send one. He put a lot of effort into making the slingshot he sent to someone else in the SITH, and I did the same on the one I was making for peash00ter.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Ted said:


> I made one for peash00ter, but unfortunately he's not 18 yet and could not provide a written statement of parental approval. So I could not send the slingshot. If his parents do not approve, I need to respect his parents' wishes. And if I send the slingshot without having a written statement of parental approval, there may be issues of liability if there is an accident of some sort involving the slingshot I sent. I had a discussion about this with peash00ter, and to his credit, he understands these reasons. But it's his loss for not being able to receive a slingshot, and my loss for not being able to send one. He put a lot of effort into making the slingshot he sent to someone else in the SITH, and I did the same on the one I was making for peash00ter.


theres no one here i think mate who would disagree with what you had to do


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

sent mine off first thing monday morning ...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Recieved mine from Tom BB and will mail mine tomorrow, been preoccupied with Hurricane Irene aftermath and personal issues.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I got mine from MJ

and Gwilym should see the one from me any day now.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> just curious on whos posted their sith and if all have been recieved
> 
> marcus sr


i was just about to do this thread lol. thanks marcus. i have been a bit absent . mine was sent out last week. should be there this week.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Mine wont actually leave the post office until tomorrow. Seeing as today is labor day. But I put some extra goodies in the box for sending at the last minute.


awesome! i put 6 white marbles in with mine lol and a picture of a bunny


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Recieved mine from Tom Bunny Buster this week, what a beautiful slingshot. I have a full size Hammermill I bought from Tom a while back and he has made a smaller version for the SSITH. I call it the "Baby Hammermill". Tom's quality is top notch, the wood selection really sets off the palmswell. I believe it is Brazillian Mahogony with a Birds eye maple Palmswell. Thanks Tom, I am a lucky to have drawn a master craftsman.
Philly


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

philly said:


> Recieved mine from Tom Bunny Buster this week, what a beautiful slingshot. I have a full size Hammermill I bought from Tom a while back and he has made a smaller version for the SSITH. I call it the "Baby Hammermill". Tom's quality is top notch, the wood selection really sets off the palmswell. I believe it is Brazillian Mahogony with a Birds eye maple Palmswell. Thanks Tom, I am a lucky to have drawn a master craftsman.
> Philly


thats a beauty philly


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Mines done and headed from Georgia to England. And now I'm eagerly awaiting today's mail.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Armins is on its way I waiteds till last minute but its should be there between a week to 2 weeks according to lady at post office.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

the gophers should be there soon, most likely tomorrow or the day after


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Where do we stand with the list folks?

I think mine was meant to be posted today,My one for howard is sent, so thats all OK .. Has anyone been left out ?

Would be great to get a seperate thread at the end with photos and vids of all the SITH entry's.. Anyone agree?

The entry's so far have been great..I'm Lovin' it !

Keith


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

agreed.
next week, everyone should have their SS's so we will do the thread then 


keef said:


> Where do we stand with the list folks?
> 
> I think mine was meant to be posted today,My one for howard is sent, so thats all OK .. Has anyone been left out ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am sorry for not knowing the lingo, but what is a sith? I can't imagine we are talking about Star Wars...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ordie69 said:


> I am sorry for not knowing the lingo, but what is a sith? I can't imagine we are talking about Star Wars...


it was like a secret santa, but slingshots.. its called "Slingshot In The Hat"
everyone made someone a slingshot .


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification. That is awesome!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ordie69 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. That is awesome!


keep your eyes open for the next one. however i might not be the one organizing it lol.. i just want to participate


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------

